# Acne treatment



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi
I was just wondering what is safe to use in pregnancy for big awful horrid spots. I have been using DUAC for years and had a great complexion but having stopped since egg transferral the ugliness is reappearing.

I have use a mask contain syliac acis which I have now read you shouldnt use as it belongs to the asprin family so will stop that.......hope it hasnt done any damage.

I know spots are nothing major but really the nodes I get are just awful and embarressing and I really dont know what to do about them.

Any help would be greatly received.

Thanks

Vanessa


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Vanessac,

DUAC gel hasn't been officially tested in pregnancy although the individual drugs do not appear to cause any increased risk to foetus in the few animal studies and in human subject reports that have been published.

The manufacturers advise that any decision to use this should be taken after discussion of risks and benefits with the prescriber. I'd advise going to see your GP to dicsuss options for treatment during your pregnancy.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

my GP said it could make the babies teeth yellow so to me its not worth the risk just wondered if you can buy over the counter anything i know you shouldnt use freederm.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Any acne gel containing benzoyl peroxide as the sole ingredient would be fine to use (no restrictions in use in pregnancy).

I think GP is refering to a class of antibiotics called tetracyclines which shouldn't be used after 15 weeks of pregnancy due to discolouration of forming teeth and bones. Clindamycin is not one of these drugs so does not cause this effect. However if you want to steer clear of antibiotics then it's better not to use the DUAC

Maz x


----------



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you for your reply

That makes me feel better as my doctor was not too sure and did say that taken topically would not be as bad as orally.

I have to say my skin is a mess so much so I have been referred to a dermatologist as its really getting me down. I am so grateful to be where I am but its very hard sometimes to deal with looking in the mirror and thinking 'where do i start' plus and am having very bad headaches which are on the sides where the spots/nodes are, the lastest one I have not been able to shift the whole bank holiday weekend.

I may start to use the DUAC again but in very small doses and maybe water it down a bit.

Will update when i speak to the dermatologist as it may help other ladies in the same situation.

x


----------

